# I AM IN NEED OF A SMALL FEMALE STANDARD POODLE (like a moyen size)



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Possible colors, really like the phantoms, red, brown, maybe silver. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I currently have a 16 year old toy poodle (silver beige)


----------



## Wooster Tim (Nov 11, 2021)

Is this the size your looking for?


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Your silver beige is a beauty. Why do you want to move up to a standard? The big guys are a little different.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What do you mean by “small”? Many times, it seems a large miniature poodle is actually what people who think they want a small standard poodle are after. What you don’t want to do is go with a byb just breeding their pet just because and promising a small standard just because their pet is small.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Wooster Tim said:


> Is this the size your looking for?
> View attachment 495243
> View attachment 495244
> View attachment 495245





Wooster Tim said:


> Is this the size your looking for?
> View attachment 495243
> View attachment 495244
> View attachment 495245


i guess i should of given a little more info, looking for a female around 35 lbs.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Asta's Mom said:


> Your silver beige is a beauty. Why do you want to move up to a standard? The big guys are a little different.


i have always had dobermans, which my last doberman past away yesterday. i told my husband 16 years ago i wanted to see what it was like to have a small dog, hence the toy poodle he gave me, now i want poodles. i don't want a big dog anymore and i don't want a small fur baby also, so trying find around 35lbs weight.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Starla said:


> What do you mean by “small”? Many times, it seems a large miniature poodle is actually what people who think they want a small standard poodle are after. What you don’t want to do is go with a byb just breeding their pet just because and promising a small standard just because their pet is small.


around 35lbs.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. I would start contacting breeders. Happy is what I would call smaller average at 40lbs. Her mom was about 45lbs, her dad was big. I don't know if there's a reliable way to predict adult size. Maybe someone with more knowledge will chime in. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry about the loss of your dear companion. I agree with Starla that you probably should look at a larger miniature poodle.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Karbit in Texas used to be one of the best known moyen breeders. I'm not sure what she has been doing with her breeding program since Covid hit. WeKay is another interesting Texas breeder specializing in small standards. They used to have a lot of testing results posted in ofa.org. For some reason lately they seem to have switched to intervarietal breedings. That could either be good (a conscious decision to reduce inbreeding) or bad (quick and dirty way to produce moyen sized dogs.). If I lived in the area I would make further inquiries with both breeders about health testing.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. An oversized mini would probably give you the size you're looking for. I believe there are breeders in the USA, breeding with European lines, where moyen is an accepted size.
Looking forward to following your journey


----------



## Haitch (6 mo ago)

Moyens are a definite size in France and in Germany where they are called Klein, I think , should have looked the latter up before posting . In theory that’s what I have . 
some are def moyen to Moyen breeding , but there are standard and mini crossings .


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

35lbs isn't an easy ask in the poodle world.

Although standards officially start at 15" at the shoulder (where most folk think a medium/moyen poodle would), you'll see very few under 20-21" or under 35lbs.

Pavie has put in some great work to classify a number of PF poodles. The third and fifth graphs show the range of miniatures and standards.

The suggestions for a miniature are a good call because if they go oversize, as you'll see several are in the graph, they'll still not exceed your preference,
They're not likely to hit it either. 30lbs, let alone 35lbs is not common, even with oversize minis.
Since standards are typically starting their "small" side at your upper limit, and there's no way to guarantee that a smaller pup from small parents still won't outgrow them noticeably, they're very much a roll the dice choice.
That sweet spot isn't really populated in the poodle world.























































The difficulty with finding a breeder of true medium/moyen size poodles is that there are so, so, so, very, very, very, few of them in the US.

The medium per FCI breed standards (the only registry that recognizes the medium variety) is just under 14" (US miniature) to just under 18" (US standard).

Since the variety isn't recognized, they would have difficulty competing in conformation shows since there is no class of their own for them to compete in.


----------



## gigi (Jan 15, 2009)

Wooster Tim said:


> Is this the size your looking for?
> View attachment 495243
> View attachment 495244
> View attachment 495245


yes


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's a non-answer answer. I have two standards, one is a 65# male and the other a 36# female (she's a year old and may gain a few pounds yet). Both were expected by their breeders to be around the size of their parents (~45#). I'm thrilled with the smaller size as I need to be able to lift and carry in the event of medical needs.


----------



## ctviggen (6 mo ago)

It's really too bad there are so few poodles around 35 pounds. I find that a sweet spot in terms of dog size, especially since it meets my wife's criteria (35 pounds is her limit), and can still be carrier if need be. Start getting into 50 pounds, it becomes an issue. For me, I also want a dog I can take jogging and a dog weighing 20 pounds seems so small for that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

ctviggen said:


> It's really too bad there are so few poodles around 35 pounds. I find that a sweet spot in terms of dog size, especially since it meets my wife's criteria (35 pounds is her limit), and can still be carrier if need be. Start getting into 50 pounds, it becomes an issue. For me, I also want a dog I can take jogging and a dog weighing 20 pounds seems so small for that.


I know. The Lagatto Romagnolo is right in that sweet spot as far as size, but it's not a poodle.


----------

